# Mid-life Crisis



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Some people get a little red car, we got a golden retriever. As our children grow (3 sons) we realized that the time to get a stick chasing, ball retrieving, hike in the woods, best friend dog was now. We have two older papillons that we love, but are not the play with me type of dog. I am Brian and the pup is Pippin. Pippin was born on January 17, 2016. He is our first golden retriever and our first big dog. Thanks for all of the information. I look forward to learning much.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Pippin is adorable!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You and your boys are in for a great time!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Pippin is absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and Pippin, what a doll. 
You're going to have lots of fun with him. 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Your post cracked me up - the mid life crisis pup  Pippin is precious and I'm sure you all are having a blast with him... Great shot of puppy and son (that would be in a frame on my wall), are they just crazy about him? 

Glad you found the forum, it's a wonderful resource. Not much you could come up with that hasn't been covered here at some point. I've learned so much here about dog behavior and training and met some great people, I hope you enjoy it as well. 

BTW, have you enrolled your puppy in obedience classes yet? If you haven't had a chance, it's not too early to find a good dog training club and get signed up. Pippin will be the star of the class with daily practice and you will end up with the big dog of your dreams  Also, check out youtube "kikopup" is a trainer who has tons of videos teaching skills that will put your puppy on track to be a well behaved family member and your kids can get involved with teaching him things too. Golden puppies are super smart and mental work is just as important as physical exercise in making him happy and healthy.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome! Pippin is adorable!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome. So cute and infinitely better than any car!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations.
What a fabulous decision you made! Your post gave me goosebumps as the best thing I ever did was get our first Golden who my children grew up with but who was especially close to my son. A boy and his dog, or a dog and his boy, there's little that compares to a bond like that.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Welcome. I love the name Pippin. I hope you stick around the forum and share him with us.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Kids & dogs are great growing up together.
We got our first when our daughter was 3. (30 years ago)


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

*Down to the Lake*

We took a short hike down to the lake to celebrate Pippin's 12 week birthday today. He is fearless and loves the water.

The boys love him. He is going through that landshark phase. A tired puppy is a good puppy. He loves them, too.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Great photos! What a lucky pup to be taken out in the world like that, good job on the hikes and water play. He's also lucky that you've figured out the "a tired puppy, is a good puppy" way of life.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I have taken 5 previous dogs through obedience training. We are working on the basics on our own until we have a full immunization built up. I am working with the methods from the Monks of New Skete. When would you suggest what kind of obedience class? What should I look for? I was hoping to begin something more formal with the summer (as I am an elementary school teacher). Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Brian you are an obedience instructor's dream student. Since you are very familiar in working with dogs already, you and your pup will easily be the stars of the class. You could really do something with this little guy, and I think you might have luck getting your kids involved since you know what you're doing. Besides obedience, you all might enjoy trying agility or field training. Your puppy will love those activities like nothing you've ever seen in your life. It's really amazing to see if you've never been to a hunt test or field trial or agility trial in person. 

I hope you are in an area where you can find a real obedience club with people who are competitors teaching classes. Try doing a google search or start a new post here on the GRF asking for a suggestion in your area. You are going to find there are tons of new ideas on puppy training beyond Monks of New Skete. Don't let anyone make you feel foolish that you started your puppy this way, it's a great book, it's just there are lots of different ideas out there and just like kids, some dogs respond better to different methods. I think you will enjoy learning different things as well. I will go through my list of books (I am not an expert by any means but I love to research and am lucky to have some very successful and talented 'mentors' and have compiled a list of good stuff).

Let us know what you come up with for training, you might even enjoy getting a few private lessons at home this summer. It's not cheap but it is unbelievable what you can learn with individual attention from a good trainer. Again, if I were you I would ask GRF for input on who is in your area. Facebook can also be a resource. Find something more advanced than petsmart and you might really find a great dog hobby out there for you and your kids.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Books by Jean Donaldson, Patricia McConnell, Dr. Ian Dunbar, Dr. Nicolas Dodman, karen Pryor and Susan Garrett for clicker training

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Control-Unleashed-The-Puppy-Program/dp/B0077BTNFS[/ame] Control Unleashed for Puppies by Leslie McDevitt

Sound Beginnings DVD by Jackie Mertens

Search YouTube for videos :

Kiko Pup has GREAT stuff. https://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup

Search for her videos on: attention, watch me, leave it, 'wait' , loose leash walking, "place", "touch", all these things are useful building blocks for more advanced training. You will be shocked at quickly your puppy can do these things.

Videos by Dog Trainers Workshop - Connie Cleveland

Youtube videos by Bridgette Carlson, Janice Gunn, 

https://www.youtube.com/user/DogTrainersWorkshop - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6TrNm_ty8A&list=PLAFPQi8NhKxi3HvLJEBX1eq1ch02dah0I 

White River Golden Retriever Club - Lebanon, IN and Columbus, OH GRC are both having specialites this spring - shows with all Goldens, conformation and obedience, 

Region 6 - calendar for events in your region

United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events

United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=7989

AKC.org has a page where you can search a calendar for agility and ovedience events in your area, I noticed both Evansville and Indianapolis as well as Louisville all have very active event calendars for agility which is a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

*Pippin is 12 weeks old today.*

Pippin had his 12 week checkup and shots today. He weighs exactly 19.0 lean pounds. This is 3 pounds over the 15-16 lb. mark on the slow growth plan. How much variance is OK? His sire and grandsire are a lean 80 lbs.

Pippin met for a playdate with a golden retriever puppy that is 11 days older than he is. This is the first time the two have met. They had great fun, but my camera is not fast enough to capture the two at play.

Agility would be a good match for this pup. Attached is a photo of him ascending a 5 foot ramp at the lake this past weekend. He did this on his own and again when called by my son. He has no fear.

I have found an exceptional trainer locally. She offers both obedience and agility training and offers classes for as far as I could take Pippin.

I have a papillon that could have excelled at agility, but found that nearly all of the agility events locally are on Sunday mornings and interfere with church service attendance.

Pippin is headstrong. He has the sit and heel commands learned. He does not like the down command. Sit and stay are coming along. Down and stay are not possible yet. Come is good if he is in the mood. He knows shake. He will ring a bell at the door to go out, sometimes on his own.... but he will also happily pee on the floor inside the house. When walking, he likes to walk me with the lead in his mouth. I have tried four different lead styles. Bitter apple helps somewhat, but not completely. I would prefer not to use a chain lead. Obedience class will be good, but I am an elementary teacher and have 3 boys playing baseball at different grade levels. Obedience class will have to wait until summer break at the end of May. Pippin will be 19 or 20 weeks at that time.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone have experience working here?

Flying Feet Agility - Dog Agility and Obedience

What do you think? I have heard good things about them and they are not far from home.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

nolefan said:


> Books by Jean Donaldson, Patricia McConnell, Dr. Ian Dunbar, Dr. Nicolas Dodman, karen Pryor and Susan Garrett for clicker training
> 
> Control Unleashed: The Puppy Program: Leslie McDevitt: 9781892694317: Amazon.com: Books Control Unleashed for Puppies by Leslie McDevitt
> 
> ...


I've signed up for Karen Pryor foundations course and it's really good. I've been having so much fun with my two and it makes training more of a "game" which is what I need to do with one of my boys. I highly recommend it. It's providing me with great homework to focus the boys and work towards some bigger goals starting small. They both get super excited now when I pull out the clicker.


----------



## sheilasdad (Apr 14, 2016)

What a nice name! Pippin looks so cute.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Keep in mind that my last three dogs have been papillons.... How am I going to bathe Pippin as he gets larger? He FILLS the utility sink now. The bathtub is the next step. We built the house we live in twelve years ago. I want to go back in time and build a doggy shower in the laundry room. Pippin is a good little bather, but he does not like the hair dryer at all. Here are two "after" shots from tonight's bath time. Not at all possible to take a picture of the "during."


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Why are my photos posting sideways?


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Pippin is so cute. They do out grow being washed in the sink very quickly. Yes, it's the bathtub option next. When we did an addition to our house, my husband installed hot/cold running water for me. Before it was having to run the hose from the garage utility sink to outside. We had picked up a shower pan, that we never used, and now it's the dog washing station. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## kmb (Apr 24, 2009)

welcome to the group!! Pippin is beatiful!!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

*Camping!*

Pippin went camping for the first time with me and my youngest son this weekend. He is such a good dog. No problem at all hiking, hanging around camp, walking on a lead near other strange dogs, being tied out (while supervised) for the first time, sleeping in the tent at night. This is a "can do" dog. I think I have heard him bark a total of four times in the six weeks we have had him. What a blast! How have I lived this long without a golden retriever?!!!


----------



## MollysMom71 (Apr 24, 2016)

I totally hear you with the mid-life crisis! I'm 45 with a 22, 18, 17 and 7 year old. Molly and my 7 year year old son have become the best of friends. We have our first grand baby coming in 4 weeks and I cant wait to have him grow up with Molly too. This was the best decision our family ever made by getting her. Welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

We went for a long wet walk around the lake in the rain today. Good fun!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Welcome Pippin! You are so handsome and have an awesome owner. I love all of your pictures and your adventures sound so fun!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Pippin looks like he was having a great time! Love his smile!


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

You will have so much fun with your new big dog!  He's adorable. Congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome! Sounds like Pippin and your family are a perfect match. You will love him more everyday.



BrianO said:


> I have taken 5 previous dogs through obedience training. We are working on the basics on our own until we have a full immunization built up. *I am working with the methods from the Monks of New Skete. *When would you suggest what kind of obedience class? What should I look for? I was hoping to begin something more formal with the summer (as I am an elementary school teacher). Suggestions? Thanks.


I loved the Monks, too, for the understanding of how dogs learn. It applied to so much and helped me figure out how to teach things more effectively. The one thing I did, though, was totally ignore some of their methods - like grabbing the pup by the scruff. There were methods I found were too harsh for a soft Golden. Maybe they worked well with their German Shepherd dogs, but I just brushed by them for my pups.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I loved the Monks, too, for the understanding of how dogs learn. It applied to so much and helped me figure out how to teach things more effectively. The one thing I did, though, was totally ignore some of their methods - like grabbing the pup by the scruff. There were methods I found were too harsh for a soft Golden. Maybe they worked well with their German Shepherd dogs, but I just brushed by them for my pups. 

Nicely said. I agree.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I’m working on Pippin’s AKC registration. His name needs to begin with TREASURE.
We're thinking of something that refers to Lord of the Rings like: Pippin’s Song

"Home is behind, the world ahead
And there are many paths to tread
Through shadow, to the edge of night
Until the stars are all alight

Mist and shadow
Cloud and shade
All shall fade
All shall fade"

or Hobbit’s Walking Song

The Road goes ever on and on
Down from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the Road has gone,
And I must follow, if I can,
Pursuing it with eager feet,
Until it joins some larger way
Where many paths and errands meet.
And whither then? I cannot say.

Maybe using the word Tolkien’s,

or something from the musical Pippin: Magic To Do

We've got magic to do........ Just for you
We've got miracle plays to play
We've got parts to perform.... Hearts to warm
Kings and things to take by storm
As we go along our way

Or something to do with apples: Apple of My Eye, Apple a Day.

Possibilities:
Treasured Pippin’s Song
Treasured Hobbit’s Walking Song
Treasured Tolkien’s Walking Song
Treasure’s Magic To Do
Treasured Apple of My Eye
Treasure’s Apple a Day

Any suggestions? The lyrics and poetry speak to me and connect on some level with having a good dog.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Pippin and I went for a walk around the lake today. He is now 18 weeks old. He saw his first box turtle; though very curious about it, he did well with "leave it." He does so well off leash, stays close, and returns quickly when called. He respected a family of wood ducks, but was interested in the flock of geese swimming in the middle of the lake. It has been a busy month with the end of the school year approaching, rain, and 3 boys in baseball. I may have gone a little photo happy.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

More photos from today's hike.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Last set for today:


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

It looks like he had a glorious day!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Pippin had a check-up at the vet today for his booster shots. At 19 1/2 weeks, he weighs 32 pounds. The vet projected his weight to end up at about 70 pounds, perhaps a bit more. He looks good. Trim, but not too thin. 

He has lost a couple of his front teeth and adult teeth are quickly filling the gap.

He chews! ...the table legs, the piano, dog beds.... anything that he thinks he can get away with. At present that means we have invested a small fortune in toys and chew things and that we keep him close when he is not in his crate.

He is a sweet little land shark. He rarely barks or makes noise. He loves to track a bird fly over or will study the squirrels, but has not been a chaser.

He loves my sons and needs to keep tabs on them, but he is my shadow and keeps me as home base.

Any and every thing must go into his mouth. He is gentle, but has needle sharp teeth.

Training is going well, but it is still very much an intentional process on my part and not a natural reflex for Pippin.

The absolute best times for both of us are off-leash long walks through the woods, creeks, and lake.


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Some dogs simply love to carry things or "help" with the leash. Get a bumper or something for him to carry while walking on leash.

Ella was the same but eventually learned not to bite the leash (most of the time at least) but as soon as we get in the building she demands to carry her own leash very proudly crossing the 2 lobbies until we get to the lift and up to our door, then I can have it back
If it's raining and I carry an umbrella she will misbehave until I let her carry it. Sometimes is just easier to let it go so I started carrying a ball when walking her, she learnt the command pick it up very easily from the moments she got tired of carying things


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He sounds great - and sounds like you're doing the right things in terms of trying to limit the chewing. The key is not giving him the opportunity - and constant surveillance is your best bet. It will pass - you just have to get him by this phase! :smile2:


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

A couple of shots of my younger two sons playing with Pippin in the front yard.

I am cautious about posting photos of my children online. Forgive the photo from the back.

I don't mind posting photos of the dog.... he is just so fast that it is hard to get shots of him in motion, so his is a back shot also. LOL


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like he's growing by leaps and bounds  Glad your boys are still enjoying him so much..... hows' training coming along?


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Growing, leaping, and bounding.

Training is going well. Basic obedience on leash is good. House training is good if we are good. He will sometimes ring his bell to go out (about 50% of the time). The other times, he leaves a river of pee leading to the door..... good intentions, I guess, but still learning to leave time to get out the door.

He does not like the "down" command or the "stay" command, but is working on both. "Leave it" is pretty dependable, except for kleenex which he loves for some reason.

He is great off leash in the woods or in the yard with a toy. 

We start an evening class next week.

He is a chewer. Table legs and piano legs are on the menu. We keep a close eye on him indoors. 

Claws and teeth are sharp. Not everyone understands that he is a puppy in training.

He has discovered the stairways are navigable. We now have a gate to keep him from the toys and carpet downstairs.

On the whole, he is a work in progress. Much loved. We are learning to live in ways that help him to be good.


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm going trough my own mid-life crisis at the age of oops 32 but it started around my teenage days it took me 17 years to get my first golden (had other pure breed dogs before and grew up surrounded by goldens from the family) and it didn't stop at 1golden and the though how could I have lived without a golden, now my mid-life crisis is how can I live with just 1 golden.
Dear boyfriend going through a real mid-life crisis just wants to go live on a 42feet yacht I say ok but it has to fit 2 goldens!

Love this thread and your attitude towards your puppy "it's a puppy not a problem", in the end is just like having a naughty kid that never grows up - tight rules and a lot of goofiness and all will be perfect and trust me you will miss the land shark phase


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Happy first day of summer. We went for a short hike and went fishing at the lake. Three boys and a dog. It was a good day.

Pippin is 5 months old.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Pippin is gorgeous!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Pippin swam for the first time today! He was very interested in the water and in the boys in the water the whole time. He swam beautifully when encouraged (gently) out, but swam back to shore quickly. He jumped off the dock once, but was tricked into doing so. He had a great time, but I think he would have really romped around if another water dog was there to play. Lots of wading in, but no self guided swims. Baby steps.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Pippin went canoeing on the Blue River today. He had a great time. He loved the boat. He was off leash at all the sandbars and swim sessions and stayed close and was great with recall. He prefers wading to swimming and loved the squirt guns. He loved the boat, but rarely stayed still which made balancing an endeavor. How have I not had a dog to share these adventures before now?


----------



## StephA (Jun 22, 2016)

What a lucky boy Pippin is to have all these adventures!! We've got our first camping trip with Maple this weekend - eek!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

You will have so much fun with Maple along. Consider what you will do with her in camp. It is hard to set up, cook, eat, chill, etc. with a dog constantly on a 6 foot lead. Also, there are many things for a pup to explore. When we camp with Pippin, he sleeps in the tent with us, he has his travel crate for naps, and I also bring a long tie to put him on that keeps him from the food table and keeps him from wandering off when I'm busy with something else. We don't tie him up at home, but it was a lifesaver at camp. Select your site with care; other campers and their dogs can be a distraction and not everyone (even if they brought a dog) has dog experience, appreciation, or common sense. Have fun!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pippin*

Love all of Pippin's pictures!! He is very handsome!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

My favorite picture is the third one where it looks like Pippin is laughing. It is a water fight in mid action. Several "boy and his dog" moments in the day. Love that and love taking my turn being the boy.

I am smitten


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What an adorable puppy!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks, Ljilly28. He is related to your Mystic. His grandfather is Presto. Pedigree: Sizzle and Nick


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Pippin is at 11 months and has almost grown off the puppy forum. I love that he smiles.


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

So handsome! ❤


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The last pic looks like he's having a good laugh!


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, he's become such a handsome boy.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Pippin at Christmas: we put a fence around the tree to protect it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am interested in getting a fence like that. Do you mind telling me where you got it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Road Trip Recipe

1 Dodge Caravan
1 Christmas Vacation
2 Parents
3 Boys
2 Papillons
1 Golden Retriever
Lots and Lots of Dog Hair
Flavor with Laughter, Brotherhood, and Slobber


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

AWWW daddy's boy!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

jennretz said:


> I am interested in getting a fence like that. Do you mind telling me where you got it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



5 Panel Pet Gate

I like this one, but I would be sure to order the feet for stability. If you search wooden pet gate or wooden pet fence on Amazon, you will see many design options. I would purchase these again. We bought 2 two panel units and 1 five panel unit. We did not need the second two panel piece, but use it to block a doorway when needed.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Walking on a trail in Illinois for exercise.

We were visiting my mom for Christmas. She has many walking trails near her home. Old railroad tracks have been converted to biking and walking trails. We made good use of them. I wish we had more of this going on near our home in Indiana.

Pippin was on alert when he saw the geese on a lake there. No barking or chasing. The hunting instinct is strong in this dog.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Pippin had his first snow today!!!

This was supposed to be our first day back in school after Christmas break, but instead we had a snow day!

So. Much. Fun.

Pippin did not know what to do first. He licked the ground frequently, did the bunny hop down the street, jumped up to catch flakes in mid air, slipped, slid, rolled, and dashed. We were laughing so hard. The marks in the snow that look like deer prints are tongue licks.

This dog has brought us SO MUCH JOY!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Just one more photo:


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Guess who is one year old today?

This guy!

Happy first birthday to Pippin.

What a fun ride it has been so far. This is the last post on the puppy forum. We'll move over to the general forum now. I am so thankful to have found this community. You all have made this whole "Taming of the Landshark" an easier gig. Thank you for the help and advice. Thanks for sharing the ride.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pippin*

Happy First Birthday, Pippin!
Love all of his pictures.
Where does your mom live? We just moved to Loudon, TN, and it looks like the trails there.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Karen519 said:


> Happy First Birthday, Pippin!
> Love all of his pictures.
> Where does your mom live? We just moved to Loudon, TN, and it looks like the trails there.


She lives near Edwardsville, IL. 

Illinois and Missouri are turning old railway tracks into biking and hiking trails. Looks like a beautiful way to stay fit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Brian: It Looks Beautiful There!


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

BrianO said:


> Walking on a trail in Illinois for exercise.
> 
> We were visiting my mom for Christmas. She has many walking trails near her home. Old railroad tracks have been converted to biking and walking trails. We made good use of them. I wish we had more of this going on near our home in Indiana.
> 
> ...


----------

